# What's the draw for DVC stays outside of Orlando?



## MichaelColey (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got to stay in my first DVC unit (Beach Club Villas) and can now see the perks and negatives of DVC vs. other timeshares in Orlando.  In general, the units are smaller and the kitchen/dining areas are less functional, but the proximity to Disney and some of the other on-site perks offset that.  I have reservations for three other Orlando DVC properties coming up, and am looking forward to them.

But what I don't get is why people would stay at Vero Beach, Hilton Head or Aulani.  Are these any larger than the Orlando ones?  Can you not stay in nicer timeshares for less in these areas?  Is there some Disney magic there outside of Orlando and Anaheim?  Is there something unique about them?  Any special perks that you don't get elsewhere?

I know that many people love Vero Beach and Hilton Head, so there must be something to them.  What am I missing?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never stayed at any DVC outside of WDW. And I never wanted to until I read this review of Hilton Head:

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36179

This review made the resort sound so enticing, I read it to my husband. And then we both wanted to go. 

It sounded so enticing, I had no problems finding the links to it, either. 

elaine


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2011)

There is virtually none and thus the lack of any real interest or special value to Disney timeshare that doesn't include easy access to one of their parks. It just isn't as nice a timeshare as others and the only real draw are the parks.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 18, 2011)

We booked 2 nights at Disney's Vero Beach property inside of a standard 7-night RCI exchange in Pompano Beach many years back.  We found the Disney property much higher quality "everything" than that of the Pompano Beach property.  In general, we were very pleased with the stay at Vero and hope to return someday.

We are now booked for Aulani and very much looking forward to the pools, lazy river, theming and storytelling.  We know Oahu well enough to find find quiet, secluded spots to visit should we feel the Ko'Olina area overly commercial.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2011)

For some people, Only Disney Will Do.  My wife is like that with cruises---right now, she'd rather not go (or pick up an extra few days in her private practice to pay for it) than go with someone other than DCL.  There is a degree of consistency of the experience that Disney provides.  It's not really luxury, or usually even "high end".  But, it is usually "pretty good", and that certainty is comforting to a lot of folks.

Some folks will, less charitably, refer to this as a "pixie dust addiction".  I'm one of those people.  But, I never say it in front of her.


----------



## elaine (Feb 18, 2011)

We own a summer Gold Crown very nice 3 BR HHI timeshare--we also own DVC. I used DVC points to stay 1 night at DVC-HHI just to use the facilities and check it out. We have stayed at high end Marriotts and HGVC. Yes, those rooms were nicer--but I would take DVC any day of the week--even if I did not have 3 kids.  It's just different--for ex., at DVC-HHI, they had a Tues night pirates party---many Dads were out by the pool doing YMCA and then the Moms did the Macarana (sp?), good, silly fun--it was hilarious. At the Marriott Ocean Watch-MB (one of the nicest Marriotts), they had a few kids singing at the pool one night.
If you want luxury places, take the Marriott---if you want a lot of activities and a semi-silly crowd, take DVC. Maybe the mind set of who goes to DVC is different---but I thought it was great. Also, the do have the most kids' activities of any place I have been.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 18, 2011)

We have stayed at all of them Except Beach Club Villas, never seems to fit out schedule.

The first perk for me is no need for car.  This is huge with kids.

Second, they have free drink refills (coke)...Marriotts have Pepsi (boo!) if you buy their cups and re-use them over and over (sneaky)

3rd,  The theme of the rooms fits very well, hidden mickeys are the resort. Friendly staff.

The Animal Kingdom is bigger than BCV, Wilderness, Boardwalk for sure.  (2 Bedrooms).  The two bedroom I stayed in have 3 baths.  Nice.

I have also stayed at OKW and SSR in their two and 3 bedrooms.  The 3 bedrooms is super awesome.  Nice Everything.

We have also stayed at Grande Vista 3bdrm. Lakeshore Reserve (very nice) 3 Bedroom but still really like Disney.  We have children as well.  They just do a lot of things at Disney that you don't get anywhere else.

At OKW my Daughter turned 3, one of the life guards was talking to her and found this out and asked her about princesses, then went to the gift shop and got her, her favorite princess for free.  Service Unmatched.

Airport transfers is nice as well.

Animal Kingdom is perhaps the best Timeshare I've been at, the Animals seal the deal there.

KT


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 18, 2011)

We went to DVC HHI last year and Vero Beach for the week between Christmas and New Years. We're headed back to Vero Beach next month.

The cast members at both resorts were the most hospitable I've ever encountered. At other resorts, we usually find a couple of staff members that are special, but at Disney, nearly all of them are terrific. At Vero Beach, especially, they went beyond any expectations to make my "special" 11yo feel good. He had never been to a New Year's Eve party before, but he had a great time at Vero Beach.

There were lots of activities scheduled at both resorts and we attended more than we normally do on vacation.

We are booked for our first Orlando DVC stay in June. I'm looking forward to it. We have 10 day no-expiry tickets left from last year, so we'll probably go to the parks three or four days and enjoy the resort the rest of the time.

Sheila


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 18, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> But what I don't get is why people would stay at Vero Beach, Hilton Head or Aulani.  Are these any larger than the Orlando ones?



Yes.

Some of the room sizes (square feet) for 2br units:
Old Key West (WDW): 1410
Hilton Head: 1311
Vero Beach: 1265
Aulani: 1125
Beach Club (WDW): 1075

As a comparison, Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando is 1296.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah, so my assumption about the smaller sizes based on the small unit at BCV wasn't totally accurate.


dvc_john said:


> Some of the room sizes (square feet) for 2br units:
> Old Key West (WDW): 1410
> Hilton Head: 1311
> Vero Beach: 1265
> ...


Some others:

Boardwalk Villas (WDW): 1071-1226
Wilderness Lodge (WDW): 1083
Bay Lake (WDW): 1216
Animal Kingdom/Jamba (WDW): 1075
Animal Kingdom/Kidani (WDW): 1173
Saratoga Springs: 1075

So it looks like the Orlando units are generally a bit small (except OKW) but the ones outside of Orlando are a bit bigger.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2011)

bnoble said:


> For some people, Only Disney Will Do.  My wife is like that with cruises---right now, she'd rather not go (or pick up an extra few days in her private practice to pay for it) than go with someone other than DCL.  There is a degree of consistency of the experience that Disney provides.  It's not really luxury, or usually even "high end".  But, it is usually "pretty good", and that certainty is comforting to a lot of folks.
> 
> Some folks will, less charitably, refer to this as a "pixie dust addiction".  I'm one of those people.  But, I never say it in front of her.



Is it your wife that is posting those DVC sightings we all appreciate so much?  :rofl: You are a Disney fan, too, I suspect.   Me, I am a FANatic.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Ah, so my assumption about the smaller sizes based on the small unit at BCV wasn't totally accurate.
> Some others:
> 
> Boardwalk Villas (WDW): 1071-1226
> ...



The size is less important to us, because we rarely cook; although, I am on a high-protein, low-carb diet, and breakfast is something we never cooked before and will from now on, even on vacation.  We took our own frypan to Hawaii with us.  I might find the size of the kitchens more important now.  I just love Disney!


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 18, 2011)

I think size is a little more important to us for three reasons:

1) We have three kids.

2) We cook for most meals and entertain once in a while.  (We had a family of five over for dinner while we were at BCV.)

3) Our first two timeshare experiences were at opposite extremes - Ka'eo Kai in Kauai, with a huge, spacious unit, followed by Holiday Hills in Branson with a small unit and no counter or cabinet space.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2011)

> You are a Disney fan, too, I suspect.


Sure I am.  I'm even a member of D23.  

But, I am also a fierce pragmatist.  I understand that as a hotelier, Disney is "very good".  They are not exceptional.  They are not even excellent.  They are very good---comparable to a high-quality business brand, but maybe not as good as the very best of those, and no where near the luxury brands.  At the same time, they command rents well in excess of that which comparable (or better) properties can obtain.  Some of that is due to location, some of it is due to a fairly steady hand at training their front-line people, but a lot of it is due to marketing.  I don't begrudge them this, they are in business to make money.  But, I don't find my Disney vacations to be in a different league _qualitatively_, even though they would be _quantitatively_---that is, they would be if I weren't staying offsite or using exchange to stay at the DVC properties.

The story with the cruise lines is similar.  They are very good.  They are not great.  And, they command higher fares than objectively they should, because of the marketing might of the brand.  Good on 'em, I say.  They are happy, my wife is happy, and I can add a few consulting hours here and there to pay for it all.


----------



## Serina (Feb 18, 2011)

We love HHI - both as a Marriott owners (Grande Ocean) and DVC. We find them to be two different experiences on different 'ends' of the island. While HH DVC is not directly on the ocean, we love the view of the cove w/egrets etc., fishing off the pier, hammocks, walk to Shelter Cove, bike riding and most of all the awesome Disney beach house w/pool, beach & ocean.


----------



## Transit (Feb 18, 2011)

The off site resorts add the diversity needed to attract owners who want more than just to stay in Orlando. If Disney  built more off site resorts I would be a DVC owner.I absolutely loved the Disney Vero beach Resort.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2011)

The cast members are extra wonderful at both Vero and Hilton Head.  We're heading to Disney Hilton Head next month (also have Marriott and some other units booked too because we've got a large group going).  

My favorite off-site DVC is Disney's Hilton Head resort.  We LOVE B'Lou Crabbe and Shadow (the dog).  B'Lou tells "low country" tales and plays banjo, fiddle and mandolin, does magic tricks, and knows some great Carolina ghost stories! Disney's Hilton Head island is themed like a hunting lodge.  There's a tremendous amount of activities.  It's very fun and I can't wait to head back to the Carolina's again.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with the comments about the activities.
We are at boardwalk villas this week and it's incredible the amount of activities they have all day long.

They've had all kinds of classes to keep the kids and adults busy all morning in the community room and then the same cast members were out at the pool all afternoon doing line dancing and shipboard style games.  Then if you move out to the boardwalk you see all the peformers.  You could literally do something all day long and never get bored.  

As for Vero, I personally love that resort.  Not because it's on a great beach cause I really don't like the beach but because it's truly a great resort.  Where else can you go to a character breakfast outside of Disney gates. 
It's also an elegant resort.  Mickey isn't overdone at Vero yet you do feel that magic touch. Again, the pool area is like being on a cruise ship.  They just keep it fun.   I even get up and dance with the kids.  Maybe that's what makes the offsite resorts so special.  You can feel like a kid again but still get good service and a nice experience.  And the architecture is just fabulous IMO.  They really go the extra mile in making the resorts a feast for the senses.  The landscaping is always pristine as well as the common areas.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 18, 2011)

disney travel >

- disney resorts (including timeshares) outside disney theme parks - if hawaii does well, expect more rapid expansion
- disney cruise line (1998)
- adventures by disney (2005) - they are REALLY ramping this up, following experiential travel trend


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 18, 2011)

Fabulous points everyone.  Interestingly, this thread is helping me appreciate the on-site Orlando DVC units more, as well.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 19, 2011)

I own at Vero Beach, and while I was already DVC we looked also at the Marriott on Singer Island. It wasn't what we were looking for in  a resort.

We wanted a low rise small resort that reminded DH and I of the FL we visited as children. Fits the bill to a tee. My kids are older and like the freedom they have. . 

I enjoy the points, we didn't go to VB last year because of the huge 3 week HI trip. So I banked points and had enough to book a 3br Beach Cottage for this spring break. 

CM's at VB are the best in the system, you won't believe how many times  the ones at the store are told this, as some people come over from WDW(where the CM's are very frazzled during spring break).

The rooms have been redone, and the 2br are huge compared to the non-OKW ones at WDW. Plus they have WIFI too. 

If I could find the right resale contract(UY and point total) DH and I would be very tempted to go for it.


----------



## Serina (Feb 21, 2011)

We recently did a trip to California with our son and stayed at Disney Grand California Villas and went to the parks there. We loved it!! The villas were beautiful and it was neat to go to the original Disney. Such a different experience from Orlando - both are fabulous but in their own special way. For those that have not been, it's definitely worth the trip.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting thread as I just put a unit on hold for DVC HHI for next Thanksgiving.  Was wondering if there would be enough to do at that time of year and what the weather would be like--thanx, Dawn


----------



## Serina (Mar 23, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> Interesting thread as I just put a unit on hold for DVC HHI for next Thanksgiving.  Was wondering if there would be enough to do at that time of year and what the weather would be like--thanx, Dawn



I'm not sure what the weather on HHI is during Thanksgiving but if it's not beach/swimming pool weather, there's lots of other outdoor activities (put a sweater on and off you go).   Golf courses, miniature golf, great bike paths, canoes & kayaks, lots of good restaurants (check to be sure they are open during T-giving) and various kids only activities. If you contact the front desk at Disney HH, they might be able to give you an idea of activities going on at the resort during T-giving or activities from past years.


----------



## phoward336 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Vero Beach*

I agree that the biggest perks of staying on site is the proximity to the parks, the terrific resorts (especially the pools at Beach Club and Animal Kingdom), and the general feeling of "magic" the Disney resorts bring. 

However, we have found that after a week at Disney, a long weeked at Vero Beach is the perfect compliment to our vacation.  The resort isn't too far of a drive from Orlando, it's very nice, super relaxing and yet still has that Disney "magic."  The activities are well planned and attended (much more so than at other resorts - Wyndham and Bluegreen ones come to mind), the campfire is a fun and memorable evening, and even though the beach isn't my favorite, it's still a good chance to combine some beach time with Disney time!  

So for us, having enough points to add on a 4 or 5 night stay at Vero is perfect - and we almost always combine that with our summer Disney trip.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 24, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Fabulous points everyone.  Interestingly, this thread is helping me appreciate the on-site Orlando DVC units more, as well.



Micheal since you can travel off season you should definitely do an exchange into Vero.  I think once you go you'll know and appreciate it.  It's kind of hard to describe why it's so nice of a resort but I think that once you get one of those 2 bedrooms for 13 TPU's you're gonna be spending some of those points offsite. 

This one's gone but what a bargain unless Mother Nature strikes. 
2 Bedrooms 8 (6) Full Sun 11-Sep-2011 Sun 18-Sep-2011 Exchange Fee 13


----------

